# No Stick Spray's for Chutes



## SnowGal (Nov 25, 2014)

I've heard that non-stick sprays help keep snow blower chutes from clogging. I've seen everything from Pam to specialty sprays recommended by DuPont and Ariens. Do they really work? Do you need specialty snow spray or will something like Pam really work?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I have heard anything will work. Some stuff lasts longer than others and some people use wax.

Another thing to check into is the impeller kit modifications. You basically bolt a piece of rubber to the impeller to close up the gap between the impeller and the housing.

The other thing to check is make sure the chute is clean and smooth. A new paint job can go a long way. Rough and rusted chutes will attract snow.

Also check the condition of your belts. Worn belts will not throw the snow as far and slipping belts are even worse.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Pam works great but you have to spray before every use.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Or a teflon chute liner....


----------



## Shredsled (Nov 17, 2014)

I'm going to try some straight silicone spray from Honda Pro that I've been using to keep mud from sticking under my dirt bikes. 
Also Boeshield T9 may work as well, as it is somewhat wax based.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

if there is paint on the inside of the chute. that is all you need to make it happen there SNOWGAL. ALOHA to the forms..


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

I use the cheapest Pam type cooking spray I can find at the store.
Let me clarify, the cheapest that SHE can find for me at the store. 
( I am not allowed to go food shopping as I buy too much plus I read everything before I buy it, I take "too long"!) Fine with me I hate shopping!.
She goes through like a white tornado!

Like I said in another post stay away from the garlic flavored Pam.

I keep my waxed up too.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Big Ed said:


> I use the cheapest Pam type cooking spray I can find at the store.
> Let me clarify, the cheapest that SHE can find for me at the store.
> ( I am not allowed to go food shopping as I buy too much plus I read everything before I buy it, I take "too long"!) Fine with me I hate shopping!.
> She goes through like a white tornado!
> ...


 you and me both there BROTHER ED.


----------

